# Snowboarding vs Surfing



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Heynow said:


> Heynow,
> 
> This is a question pertaining to guys who did both sports.
> Which one of the two do you enjoy most, and why?
> ...


Well, with snowboarding, you don't have to worry about getting eaten by sharks. Oh, wait. Avalanche Sharks...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Well, with snowboarding, you don't have to worry about getting eaten by sharks. Oh, wait. Avalanche Sharks...


There were lots of evil fins lurking shily under the snowlevel this season, ready to bite off parts of the base


----------



## Heynow (Apr 19, 2015)

neni said:


> There were lots of evil fins luking shily under the snowlevel this season, ready to bite off parts of the base


i can't believe he defecated on her forehead


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I think that surfing requires you to be in better physical shape and it probably takes longer to learn how to get past being a total beginner wanker. In order to surf at even a beginner level you have to paddle well. This means you need serious cardio fitness. Quickly popping up to your feet requires physical agility that may not be essential to snowboarding at a beginner level. Furthermore, fighting the ocean on paddle-outs requires strength, stamina, and some wave intuition.

The fact that waves come in different shapes and sizes --and that good ones are a scarce and much sought after commodity-- makes the surfing thing a lot more complicated than snowboarding I think. Unless you are surfing a super consistent reef or rock break then knowing how to read waves and how to time your catch, drop, turn, etc., is tricky business. You're probably not going to have it locked down in a week or two. 

Add to all of this the fact that surfing in a crowd comes with serious politics! In most good surf spots you have to contend with expert surfers who can command their choice waves. If the established locals see you floundering inside of the break, dropping in on waves that aren't yours, or wasting choice waves with your lack of skill, they may choose not to give you waves, to subtly force you out of key position on the lineup, or worse. Unless you're at some learn to surf camp where they've got their own section of the beach, when you're learning to surf you're out there with all the surfers. Surfers can be territorial and are not always welcoming to new folks. (I suppose some backcountry boarding is similar to this but most people aren't snowboarding backcountry.)

Snowboarding, I think, is a lot easier to approach. I dare say that a week at a resort with decent conditions to learn on can have the total newb progressing through "falling leaf" and then on to skid turning on both rails with good confidence. Mountain resorts are mostly set up to make snowboarding and skiing approachable for beginners in a way that surfing at a public beach is not.

In short, I like both surfing and snowboarding a lot. If you want to learn to surf then you definitely should get some gear and go for it! --but do not paddle out anywhere near where I'm surfing.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Surfing is the mother of all board sports. That said, who cares?
/thread

OP should be banned.


----------



## Heynow (Apr 19, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Surfing is the mother of all board sports. That said, who cares?
> /thread
> 
> OP should be banned.


what are you talking about??


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Surfing is cheaper.

Surfing is much harder to learn. You need to learn not only positioning for the wave but how to pop, when to start to paddle etc. You eventually need to learn different details about weather that can make your surfing day better/worse - like swell, where wind comes from. You need to feel the wave and get a timing of it.

Being from east coast I think i can say surfing has less spots with good waves.

Surfing is also more affected by weather.

Surfing is exhausting, especially when you are a beginner. But when you get that great wave after many fails that's so satisfying!

Surfing spots can get crowded and aggressive.

Girls! OMG I met so many hot girls through surfing! I dont know why they find it so appealing but I was surprised by how many girls are surfing. Most of the days it's 50-50, but there are some days when there are only girls surfing.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I surfed almost every day for 22 years before leaving the beach for the mountains. I loved surfing, it's not as hard as you'd think. On small days you ride a longboard and even the swell is up you ride your shortboard. The thing that made me lose my interest in it is the crowds. There's not enough waves for the amount of surfers. Every guy in they lineup wants as many waves as possible. Especially when the waves are good and conditions match up. Trips to Mexico to for less crowds were not a regular and then the boat trip is a rare opportunity. 

Then there's snowboarding. I would only give up surfing to live near a mountain that has plenty of pow days. I wouldn't give it up for east coast mountains. But a deep pow day, stormy or sunny in my opinion is way better than baking for waves during a epic swell. We went months at a time without a big swell and that will drive you mad. Starting at a flat ocean week in and week out is depressing. Then when the swell shows up every surfer within 100 miles shows up to take your waves. 

Don't get me wrong in the best conditions I couldn't tell you which is more fun. But unless you live in remote central America with your own point break in your front yard, I'll take shredding pow. I'll tell you what though, just bring in the ocean is a peaceful thing. Btw, the whole shark thing is for pussies. Your more likely to get killed going a lot more daily things than bit by a shark.


----------



## Heynow (Apr 19, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> I surfed almost every day for 22 years before leaving the beach for the mountains. I loved surfing, it's not as hard as you'd think. On small days you ride a longboard and even the swell is up you ride your shortboard. The thing that made me lose my interest in it is the crowds. There's not enough waves for the amount of surfers. Every guy in they lineup wants as many waves as possible. Especially when the waves are good and conditions match up. Trips to Mexico to for less crowds were not a regular and then the boat trip is a rare opportunity.
> 
> Then there's snowboarding. I would only give up surfing to live near a mountain that has plenty of pow days. I wouldn't give it up for east coast mountains. But a deep pow day, stormy or sunny in my opinion is way better than baking for waves during a epic swell. We went months at a time without a big swell and that will drive you mad. Starting at a flat ocean week in and week out is depressing. Then when the swell shows up every surfer within 100 miles shows up to take your waves.
> 
> Don't get me wrong in the best conditions I couldn't tell you which is more fun. But unless you live in remote central America with your own point break in your front yard, I'll take shredding pow. I'll tell you what though, just bring in the ocean is a peaceful thing. Btw, the whole shark thing is for pussies. Your more likely to get killed going a lot more daily things than bit by a shark.


Surfed everyday for 22 years straight?? Damn!! Where did you live?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I surfed when I was a late teen, early twenty something about 100 days a year. I though it was easy to learn. I got me in shape more so than snowboarding does due to the paddling but I definitely didn't have a problem when I wasn't in good shape doing it. The hardest part to learn wasn't standing up, that was easy, it was making the turn and actually riding the wave.

I had not surfed in 15 years, went to Hawaii and rented a board for a couple days. It took absolutely nothing to get back on the board and paddle out the half mile it took to get a wave in Waikiki, it was about shoulder high. Went to northshore and got about 8' break, awesome.... 

I don't feel I could hop on a snowboard after 15 years and hit the equivilant to northshore on the second day.....


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Heynow said:


> Surfed everyday for 22 years straight?? Damn!! Where did you live?


San Clemente. One of the best cities in the country, but crowded as fuck.


----------



## Heynow (Apr 19, 2015)

Argo said:


> I surfed when I was a late teen, early twenty something about 100 days a year. I though it was easy to learn. I got me in shape more so than snowboarding does due to the paddling but I definitely didn't have a problem when I wasn't in good shape doing it. The hardest part to learn wasn't standing up, that was easy, it was making the turn and actually riding the wave.
> 
> I had not surfed in 15 years, went to Hawaii and rented a board for a couple days. It took absolutely nothing to get back on the board and paddle out the half mile it took to get a wave in Waikiki, it was about shoulder high. Went to northshore and got about 8' break, awesome....
> 
> I don't feel I could hop on a snowboard after 15 years and hit the equivilant to northshore on the second day.....


which sport do you enjoy most?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

While on the topic of surfing, if any of you are home chillin today, turn on the contest. It's western Australia and the waves are huge and perfect. Starts in three hours.

2015 Drug Aware Margaret River Pro - WSL


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*also: something definitely not right with OP*



ridinbend said:


> While on the topic of surfing, if any of you are home chillin today, turn on the contest. It's western Australia and the waves are huge and perfect. Starts in three hours.
> 
> 2015 Drug Aware Margaret River Pro - WSL


thx bruddah!


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I want to pick up surfing this summer. I heard FarRockaway beach (Brooklyn) is a good spot for it. Is it worth taking a lesson first?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> I want to pick up surfing this summer. I heard FarRockaway beach (Brooklyn) is a good spot for it. Is it worth taking a lesson first?


Lessons are always a waste regardless of the sport. Best bet is to have your spouse/SO teach you.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Surfing is awesome and my favorite thing to do at the beach when the break is right (east coast). Dark water and sharks do get in my head from watching too much tv but I just say fuck it. 

But for me nothing compares to snowboarding. Was riding over a foot deep powder yesterday at WP and the mountain was dead so it was fresh tracks every tree run while steadily dumping. I had some amazing days this season but yesterday might have been the best. Or maybe its like the first time every time. 

I just like fresh powder and the mountains better.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> I want to pick up surfing this summer. I heard FarRockaway beach (Brooklyn) is a good spot for it. Is it worth taking a lesson first?


The Rockaways are in Queens, just sayin. There's a local surf shop out there that offers lessons, had a friend do it, now he's hooked. Pretty funny to be on the A train with people heading out to surf. If you head out check out the bungalow bar on the bay side, great spots for drinks.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Lessons are always a waste regardless of the sport. Best bet is to have your spouse/SO teach you.


troublemaker :jumping1:


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

I think the differences have been covered well here, but to be honest for me I really can't compare which one I like better because they are so very different. If I'm in the mood for snowboarding, surfing does me no good, and likewise vice versa. If you've never surfed, and don't plan to get lessons, the best advice I'll give you is to plan to belly ride several waves at first to get the feel of how to catch them. You'll start to stand up naturally without thinking about it 

Oh, and the most common beginner issue is hurling (the nose of the board going under when you catch the wave) - if you find this happens to you, lean back - way back. I've told people to act like they are trying to wheelie the board, or to lean back as far as they think they should, then lean back way farther


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Heynow said:


> which sport do you enjoy most?


Nothing beats a legit pow day


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

I live 5 mins from one of the most consistent breaks in southern California and absolutely love surfing. That being said, I would trade that to live 5 mins from a mountain resort in a second.

Surfing is amazing when the conditions are good and the crowds aren't ridiculous. It takes much more skill and physical conditioning. Snowboarding is instant gratification, which my addictive personality gravitates towards. You can sit in the line-up on a surfboard and possibly only catch a few waves in an hour. On a snowboard, you can keep re-creating the same feeling over, and over within a short amount of time. That's just my .02, I love both sports.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Stupid question but is there a way to check waves reports ? or it doesn't matter for the first lesson?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> Nothing beats a legit pow day


QFT. 
I don’t surf, but tried/do other exciting things... yes, nothing beats deep pow.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Waves are free.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

BoardWalk said:


> Waves are free.


And who doesn't like free? Crowded lineups are bad for the soul. Earn your turns.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The young lady I met and rode with two seasons ago,..? She liked to go surfing in Lake Michigan with a bunch of other insane people during Dec/Jan. Right before the freeze up!!   She surfed the lakes in summer too, but said winter was when the waves were best!! Thick assed wet suit and icicles hanging from her hair!!! :blink: :facepalm1:

Now,.. She snowboards in the Swiss Alps.



-edit-
Me,..? I attempted surfing once 25-30 years ago when I lived in San Clemente! It went about as well as my first skiing attempt. I Borrowed a HUGE assed long board from an acquaintance and proceeded to let the surf smack my face into it a couple times in between attempted drownings! :huh:

I liked body surfing tho!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

With the surf crowds these days I'd rather be on a sup out past the break chillin with a beer.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> With the surf crowds these days I'd rather be on a sup out past the break chillin with a beer.


Fortunately the crowds at the Oregon coast are pretty much nothing. Just a four hour drive from bend.


----------



## Heynow (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments guys, it's been a pleasure reading them!
I've tried snowboarding once in my life and it was a great feeling, i can't really say the same about surfing because the real pleasure and enjoyment starts when you get decent at it.
Can't wait to read more about what you guys think.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

For me surfing and snowboarding are completely different. Then again I surf a SUP because I my families boat house is on the severn river off the Chesapeake and its nice to be able to use it on flat water when I can't make it to Assateague. I see surfing as more of a mellow sport. Very relaxing and chill vibe. 

When I am snowboarding its more adrenaline pumping but I feel like it depends how you snowboard. I personally like to go balls to the wall and try to scare myself a little.

You need good stamina and core strength for surfing.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ZacAttakk said:


> For me surfing and snowboarding are completely different. Then again I surf a SUP because I my families boat house is on the severn river off the Chesapeake and its nice to be able to use it on flat water when I can't make it to Assateague. I see surfing as more of a mellow sport. Very relaxing and chill vibe.
> 
> When I am snowboarding its more adrenaline pumping but I feel like it depends how you snowboard. I personally like to go balls to the wall and try to scare myself a little.
> 
> You need good stamina and core strength for surfing.



To the Nines: Who Tamed the Wild West? - WSL


----------



## Heynow (Apr 19, 2015)

ZacAttakk said:


> For me surfing and snowboarding are completely different. Then again I surf a SUP because I my families boat house is on the severn river off the Chesapeake and its nice to be able to use it on flat water when I can't make it to Assateague. I see surfing as more of a mellow sport. Very relaxing and chill vibe.
> 
> When I am snowboarding its more adrenaline pumping but I feel like it depends how you snowboard. I personally like to go balls to the wall and try to scare myself a little.
> 
> You need good stamina and core strength for surfing.


it depends what you make of.. Surfing 6ft+ waves isn't mellow at all i can assure you


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'll take overhead surf at a decent break as an even or over- trade for any pow day.

At least when the surf gets big the only kooks in the lineup are the ones with the stones to reach it.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I'll take overhead surf at a decent break as an even or over- trade for any pow day.
> 
> At least when the surf gets big the only kooks in the lineup are the ones with the stones to reach it.


It would have to be a replica of double overhead Rincon at an empty Mexican point break for me to pass on a deep pow day. This includes cold Pacifico and tequila on the sand in my bungalo.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> It would have to be a replica of double overhead Rincon at an empty Mexican point break for me to pass on a deep pow day.


I can see that. I'm absolutely positive that this must be an incredible thrill and beautiful experience! 

Been intrigued by surf pics/vid forever. I love water, to swim/dive/xy-surf . Im sure I would absolutely fall in love with surfing as well. But... it would need years of exercise and experience to get there where it's fun... thus I never bothered to pick it up - the short time spent on the odd vacation at a beach won't get me anywhere. You can't have it all :dunno:. 

But yeah... WOW at those pics!


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

For checking out surf, there are several sites if you google, swellinfo comes to mind. And I love how SUP got thrown in here - I SUP as well, and find it to be a great core workout but even further from snowboarding/surfing, it's really its own thing. You don't "surf" a paddleboard, you paddle it! (except for the guys that are using them to paddle into surf)


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

cbrenthus said:


> For checking out surf, there are several sites if you google, swellinfo comes to mind. And I love how SUP got thrown in here - I SUP as well, and find it to be a great core workout but even further from snowboarding/surfing, it's really its own thing. You don't "surf" a paddleboard, you paddle it! (except for the guys that are using them to paddle into surf)


I surf my sup when the swell is good. Lots of fun on such a big floaty board. I specifically bought my board to surf and to flat water paddle so it does pretty well for a big board.

I got rid of my other board. The surf is never crazy big here and if there is an off occasion where it is big everyone and there brother is out there.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

If you're talking about anything other than paddling around flat water, SUPs are for kooks. Don't even try to put that thing on my lineup.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I saw a vid of Laird Hamilton surfing a SUP in Tahiti...


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Why? who cares what the guy next to you is riding. If SUP isn't your thing then fine stick to your board but for me its a fun different form of surfing that works better for where I live. Just go out and have fun.

And yes Laird is a boss on his SUP


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I can see those sup's being a good workout, but for recreational paddling? For tooling around on the lake or something like that? I've just never understood the attraction. :dunno: I'd much rather paddle my kayak! 

ps. ...and for us "kooks?" Kayaks can be a blast in the surf also!


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Sups tend to eat up waves and get in the way. SUP bros like to sit 20 yards out past the lineup and act like they always get first pick. Then they take choice waves and do some weak slow motion looking shit right through all the real surfers. When they wipe they leave 80 lbs of fiberglass and foam rolling around on the inside. About the only thing lamer than a SUP kook on my lineup is some old guy with a kayak and sun hat with a chin strap. Take your SUP to the inlet. Because I'm not giving you waves.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Yielding good waves to SUPs is like letting someone on snowlerblades make fresh tracks.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fielding said:


> ....About the only thing lamer than a SUP kook on my lineup is some old guy with a kayak and sun hat with a chin strap.....


...you forgot to mention the wrap around sunglasses, the Speedo he's wearing or the Zinc "white out" cream smeared across the lame old "kayak kooks" nose! :lol:


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

To be fair, I own a kayak. But I'd never put in at a crowded surf spot unless I was deliberately trying to make people mad.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fielding said:


> To be fair, I own a kayak. But I'd never put in at a crowded surf spot unless I was deliberately trying to make people mad.


Ssss-Ok! I would never dream of putting in with a crowded surf! …neither woud you _EVER_ catch me,.. live or dead wearing a Speedo! 

…I do however have a "sunhat!"  :laugh:


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Fielding said:


> Sups tend to eat up waves and get in the way. SUP bros like to sit 20 yards out past the lineup and act like they always get first pick. Then they take choice waves and do some weak slow motion looking shit right through all the real surfers. When they wipe they leave 80 lbs of fiberglass and foam rolling around on the inside. About the only thing lamer than a SUP kook on my lineup is some old guy with a kayak and sun hat with a chin strap. Take your SUP to the inlet. Because I'm not giving you waves.


Sounds like a personal problem with people in your area so coming on here and calling other people out makes a "real surfer" like yourself look like a "real" tool. Everyone where I live do both because of the conditions we have. Have fun with ur butt buddies..... I mean "real surfers" complaining about everything instead of just riding and being thankful that you are well and able to take advantage of all these sick sports.

If the east coast is the only place you have surfed I can understand your arrogance.


----------



## Heynow (Apr 19, 2015)

Damn what's with all the SUP hate here guys. 
Let's get back to the original discussion


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

+1^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Zacsnack: I've probably surfed in more countries than you've ever been to.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Sups are pretty sweet for tiny waves and drinking whiskey chillin on the calm water with a female. There is a time and place for everything except skiing. :moon:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Fielding said:


> Zacsnack: I've probably surfed in more countries than you've ever been to.


You got a lot of attitude for being an east coast surfer. You remind me of this barney kid from long island I met once who wanted to tell me the waves in long beach were better than San Clemente waves. Congratulations, you get waves when there's a hurricane. 



FYI. This kid is why surfing sucks today.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> You got a lot of attitude for being an east coast surfer. You remind me of this barney kid from long island I met once who wanted to tell me the waves in long beach were better than San Clemente waves.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI. This kid is why surfing sucks today.


You are exactly right. Where is the love these days. But hey what do we know? He is a "real surfer".

Fielding---I am not going to have a pissing match about who has been where. I don't know you and you don't know me, so that argument would be stupid and childish. I am just going by what I see here and what I see is a pretentious asshat claiming to be a "real surfer".That lives on the east coast and bags on everyone because they have fun doing something you don't like. Your ego is about as big as my SUP. Maybe you should reduce it to the size of your short board since you hate SUPs so much. Go troll on YouTube dude. You will fit right in, lots of ur kind there.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> Sups are pretty sweet for tiny waves and drinking whiskey chillin on the calm water with a female.


That's why I love it haha.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Sups are pretty sweet for...
> *...drinking whiskey chillin on the calm water with a female.* There is a time and place for everything except skiing. :moon:


:laugh: OK! You sold me on that one! Even in a two seater kayak,.. no real opportunity to get affectionate short of "putting out" or getting wet! (...and YES!! :laugh: I see the puns!) lol! 

:hairy:


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Zpacaback: I Grew up surfing EC year round. Could ride my bike with board under arm from my parents house. Got my first full suit when I was 11. Surfed 100 days a year until I went to college. Traveled with boards during my 20s and went to indo, Central America, Basque Country, pr, and other spots in Asia. Lived in no cal for a about 5-6 years and teased a lotta sharks up there. I first saw SUPs on my home break about 10-15 years ago and hated them instantly for the kook factor. ( see above) At least when it comes to surfing in populated places. I was at Bed Bath and Beyond yesterday and saw that they were selling SUPs. I'm serious. Is that where you got yours? They had them set out next to the snowlerblades.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

First off I've never surfed. Deep water scares the shit out of me. Giant squids, sharks, fuckin jellyfish?! Naw. I'm cool.

That being said my favorite part of snowboarding is the exploration. Getting to go some place new and explore an area where you may not see another person all day is just awesome, and add in to the fact that you get to ride that terrain just makes it that much better.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Fielding said:


> Zpacaback: I Grew up surfing EC year round. Could ride my bike with board under arm from my parents house. Got my first full suit when I was 11. Surfed 100 days a year until I went to college. Traveled with boards during my 20s and went to indo, Central America, Basque Country, pr, and other spots in Asia. Lived in no cal for a about 5-6 years and teased a lotta sharks up there. I first saw SUPs on my home break about 10-15 years ago and hated them instantly for the kook factor. ( see above) At least when it comes to surfing in populated places. I was at Bed Bath and Beyond yesterday and saw that they were selling SUPs. I'm serious. Is that where you got yours? They had them set out next to the snowlerblades.


Thats awesome dude. You listed a bunch of stuff that no one gives a fuck about. I am a snowboarder that enjoys the local surf when the snow is gone so I don't care what your accomplishments in the surfing world are. Whether you traveled around the world surfing or not doesn't disprove my point about you being a dick head. In all seriousness it comes down to me expressing something I like to do in someone else's thread. You don't like it keep it to yourself. 

I thought you were a punk kid but from your profile you look like a grown ass man that likes to garden, plays with legos, and shops at Bed Bath and Beyond :rofl4:. And i am the kook lol. It has been fun making a fool out of you all day but I am done now. Maybe you should join a surf forum:finger1:


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Don't be all butthurt about being called out for your SUPpy ways, zakcrack. Please know that I didn't do it just to punk you. I had to keep this thread straight for the kids at home. If you wanna bring it back to snowboarding, i will: I snowboard more and better than you. Now are you happy? It's true, I am a grown assed man. I play with Legos because my son is 8 and I enjoy playing with him. I want to make sure he grows up knowing that he is loved so that he will always know that people who take SUPs onto crowded lineups are kooks who probably couldn't catch a wave any other way. See you at Bed Bath and Beyond, bro!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I always love hearing about good dads teaching their sons properly


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Fielding said:


> my lineup


Well there you go.....:dry:




Fielding said:


> I am a grown assed man


Then act like it.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Heynow said:


> Heynow,
> 
> This is a question pertaining to guys who did both sports.
> Which one of the two do you enjoy most, and why?
> ...


I've surfed for years, even used to publish a surf mag and promote ASP surf contests. Surfing is much more strenuous. It's a whole-body workout. First is the paddle out...that is a LOT of work, especially if you're paddling out through rough shore break. You'll get toned in no time! It's great for your arms and pecs. Then, even just sitting in the line up works your abs. And you have to be able to leap to your feet quickly, while moving, on water. That's when your legs take over. That's why you'll never see fat surfers. No only are you working your ass off, you're basically alone, virtually naked. No back-pack full of granola bars and beers. You're working. 

Oh, and don't forget breath control. I've eaten shit on a couple of overhead waves where I literally thought I was gonna die. Dragged across the bottom, didn't know which way was up...you pop your head up just long enough to catch a breath before getting dragged back down. Surfing is fucking intense. Snowboarding is a cakewalk. If I surf at all anymore, it is small Florida crap. Nice sandy bottom, and the sharks are busy eating the tourists.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> That's why you'll never see fat surfers









surfinsnow said:


> Snowboarding is a cakewalk.


Get off the bunny hill.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

BoardWalk said:


> Get off the bunny hill.


Ha ha. Funny. I was certain someone would immediately Google an image of a fat surfer. That is not the norm. Far from it. This guy probably died of a heart attack right after this picture was taken.

Have you ever surfed? Try it, then tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have tried surfing, but don't live anywhere near an ocean, so it's not something I get the chance to do ever except this one time. I concur that it's harder than snowboarding...

If you have access to a good spot to do it, then that's great. I know it's territorial, though. But, no one owns the waves. We saw SUPers at Huntington Beach surfing right along with "real" surfers and they seemed to get along fine. Seems that there is a golden rule that could apply here (same as skiers and snowboarders): don't be an arrogant douche.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

deagol said:


> I have tried surfing, but don't live anywhere near an ocean, so it's not something I get the chance to do ever except this one time. I concur that it's harder than snowboarding...
> 
> If you have access to a good spot to do it, then that's great. I know it's territorial, though. But, no one owns the waves. We saw SUPers at Huntington Beach surfing right along with "real" surfers and they seemed to get along fine. Seems that there is a golden rule that could apply here (same as skiers and snowboarders): don't be an arrogant douche.


In crowded spots, there is an unfair advantage to having a paddle resulting in sup getting into waves a lot earlier. It can get frustrating at a point break out slow beach break like hb. Because there is rules as to who's wave is who's, it can result in some disagreements. Fortunately in SC sup is banned at most surf breaks and referred to as a personal water craft. Gerry Lopez paddles circles around the surfers at the Oregon coast. It's just much easier to get into a wave earlier on an sup. Which can result in getting snaked if you don't share. I swore I'd never get one but the wife missed surfing so bad I broke down. I'm glad I did. It's fun on lakes and the Deschutes. There's no need to act like a 15yr old dickhead local though when everybody is just trying to get their turn.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> Ha ha. Funny. I was certain someone would immediately Google an image of a fat surfer. That is not the norm. Far from it. This guy probably died of a heart attack right after this picture was taken.
> 
> Have you ever surfed? Try it, then tell me I'm wrong.


I've danced with a few waves and you are correct it is a workout and a shit load of fun, but if you're not breathing hard with noodle legs after a day of snowboard you're not trying hard enough.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I hate to tell you guys but Fielding is right on point and if you don't know what he's talking about you really are on a different level as a "surfer" than he and I are (and I'm not saying we are pros, I'm saying you aren't one, you maybe surfed a couple times)

We have surfed THOUSANDS of days around the world. Putting someone with an unfair advantage on a bigger piece of equipment in a lineup of guys trying to paddle into waves is 1000000% BULL FUCKING SHIT and its not a matter of opinion. If you disagree is because you either don't know or you want to justify driving your fucking jet ski through our surf spot. I've seen this too.

The anger we feel towards people who don't get this is real. Seen empty kayaks tumbling through a crowded lineup in 12' surf FUCK YOU kooklord.

edit. this isn't aimed at anyone but I feel that my factual correct opinion was required.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

BoardWalk said:


> I've danced with a few waves and you are correct it is a workout and a shit load of fun, but if you're not breathing hard with noodle legs after a day of snowboard you're not trying hard enough.


The coolest thing is that the surface is constantly moving underneath you, unlike snowboarding where the surface is constant and you're moving. On the mountain, you can take a run and feel out the conditions, then try it again. No way with waves. You stand up and hope you took off at the right time/point, you can walk back and forth on the board to change speed/angle of attack. And if you fall while surfing, you might drown. I've had some serious wipeouts while snowboarding, but I'm wearing a helmet and 12 layers of padding. You eat shit on a big wave and it could easily be lights out. 

I don't ride the greenies or the bunny hill. I'm no expert, but I've done Kirkwood and the chutes at Mt. Rose, and the 53 at Homewood. I can hold my own. But I never fear I could drown. It's just a different thing.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Fielding said:


> Don't be all butthurt about being called out for your SUPpy ways, zakcrack. Please know that I didn't do it just to punk you. I had to keep this thread straight for the kids at home. If you wanna bring it back to snowboarding, i will: I snowboard more and better than you. Now are you happy? It's true, I am a grown assed man. I play with Legos because my son is 8 and I enjoy playing with him. I want to make sure he grows up knowing that he is loved so that he will always know that people who take SUPs onto crowded lineups are kooks who probably couldn't catch a wave any other way. See you at Bed Bath and Beyond, bro!


How am I butt hurt? I just made you look like a tool in front of the entire form. "I snowboard more and better than you". Really? Did you learn that from your 8 year old while playing legos. I feel bad for your wife that she has two children to take care of and no man in her life.:hairy:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)




----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> I hate to tell you guys but Fielding is right on point and if you don't know what he's talking about you really are on a different level as a "surfer" than he and I are (and I'm not saying we are pros, I'm saying you aren't one, you maybe surfed a couple times)
> 
> We have surfed THOUSANDS of days around the world. Putting someone with an unfair advantage on a bigger piece of equipment in a lineup of guys trying to paddle into waves is 1000000% BULL FUCKING SHIT and its not a matter of opinion. If you disagree is because you either don't know or you want to justify driving your fucking jet ski through our surf spot. I've seen this too.
> 
> ...


You are completely right and that maybe the case where you like to surf. But being an ass wipe when you have no idea what you are talking about (Fielding) is the problem here. If I was out riding the same line up as he was, robbing his waves then he has something to talk about, but I am not. I am going down to the shore with my friends to surf our SUPs because where I live you can't just go down and expect to paddle into any waves on a regular board. We very rarely get big surf and when that happens I would take my short board down to be a "real" surfer but there are so many people out there its not even fun. Saying someone is a "kook" for riding an SUP is as frustrating as a skier saying all snowboarders are punks that don't care about anyone else on the mountain. I would rather surf my SUP then not surf at all. So Fielding is not right on point unless you are talking about being a douche bag.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I just remembered to order a SUP thanks to this thread. Thanks for the reminder  totally forgot abt that plan over winter. Having a lake infront of the porch, it would be an obvious thing to do, so I would finally make use of that water other than just looking at it - the water is way too cold to swim:eyetwitch2::embarrased1:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i think i'm gonna start lake supping this summer for my health

it is fun

strapped to the roof of the civic, we may achieve liftoff....

I think its fair to say that yes, we are mad bro 

heheh.

surf lineup is doosh aggro with only surfers, another fair point, no extra kooks required.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Surfing was my first board sport. I learned on some uncrowded beach breaks in Costa Rica. I have never experienced a crowded lineup. It sounds annoying. Every day, for several hours a day, for about a month I was out there learning. It put me in probably the best (definitely the leanest) shape of my life. I got to the point where I could paddle out, choose and catch my wave and make a few turns. When my game was really on, I could make a decent bottom turn. A lot of the time I would just race out too far ahead of the wave and just try to keep my balance until it caught up, though. I'd like to try it again now that I've gotten good at snowboarding and competent at skating transition.

It's hard to say which I like more. I'm way better at snowboarding now, but I think snowboarding lends itself better to progressions and skill building. With surfing, it's harder to drill skills in a structured way because the rides are short and no two waves are the same. I feel like surfing is more about tapping into a flow state, which feels exhilarating and enlightening at the same time.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Where are the boogie boarders...sorry body boarders....in this conversation, harder than both combined.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> i think i'm gonna start lake supping this summer for my health
> 
> it is fun
> 
> ...


I live on a lake, and we have a couple of SUPs. I hate them. It's funny, I can ride a surfboard or a snowboard, or anything moving fast. Trying to paddle a giant longboard on a lake though -- screw that. I need speed. My wife loves it, though.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Heynow said:


> Surfed everyday for 22 years straight?? Damn!! Where did you live?



Best of both worlds. I can be snowboarding in Vermont in less than two hours. I can be surfing in Rhode Island in an hour. And I have family and friends in Cocoa Beach, so I can be surfing warm water in less time than it takes me to drive to a decent mountain in Vermont.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

neni said:


> I just remembered to order a SUP thanks to this thread. Thanks for the reminder  totally forgot abt that plan over winter. Having a lake infront of the porch, it would be an obvious thing to do, so I would finally make use of that water other than just looking at it - the water is way too cold to swim:eyetwitch2::embarrased1:


Neni, Being from Hawaii and still living here in Hawaii it is a great core workout.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> strapped to the roof of the civic, we may achieve liftoff....


The Art of Flight


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

We spend most of the summer at the lakes with assorted water toys, which brings up another related subject. We have a wakeboard/surf boat and do both behind it, but it drives me crazy when people talk about wakesurfing like it's open water surfing. It's not even close


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

My brother does a lot of wake boarding behind our boat in the summer but I suck at it. Never tried wake surfing. Never really saw the appeal of it. Extreme tubing behind the jetski is a strong suit of mine tho hahaha.


----------



## Heynow (Apr 19, 2015)

Psi-Man said:


> Where are the boogie boarders...sorry body boarders....in this conversation, harder than both combined.


i can only hope you're trolling.. If not, please punch yourself in the face


----------



## Heynow (Apr 19, 2015)

BoardWalk said:


> We spend most of the summer at the lakes with assorted water toys, which brings up another related subject. We have a wakeboard/surf boat and do both behind it, but it drives me crazy when people talk about wakesurfing like it's open water surfing. It's not even close


Wakeboarding=Getting towed behind a 300hp boat. Snowboarding and surfing=using force of nature.

--->Wakeboarding sucks ass in comparison


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh boy

Snow SUP: the new "surfer's paradise"? | GrindTV.com


----------



## Heynow (Apr 19, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> Oh boy
> 
> Snow SUP: the new "surfer's paradise"? | GrindTV.com


surely this isn't real life..


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Heynow said:


> i can only hope you're trolling.. If not, please punch yourself in the face


The one time I tried wakeboarding I ripped a hammie. Fuck that shit. Boats are for riding in, drinking beers and feeling up titties. If I want to get dragged behind a big motor I'd move to North Carolina.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Semi's just started. Watch some epic surfing go down right now.

http://www.worldsurfleague.com/even...il&utm_term=0_94e34f3e62-a3894c35a4-413762173


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Ha ha Zacapap you make Cs in community college and SUP on a bay river tributary but front like u surf! Deeznuts, bitchboy. Why don't you go look up tributary.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Ridinbend: there are very clear rules as to who owns a wave in an all surfers equal lineup. Contest rules give it to the surfer nearest the peak. But real life isn't like that. In a lineup waves are like rare opportunities. You take them or you give them. They're precious. You make sure no good waves are wasted. Everybody out there knows the score. Nobody wants to see some summer weekender bro on a sup or a sponge wasting a nice wave. Those guys get whatever's left over. That's just the truth. In a lineup you get the waves you deserve. Sups and sponges get last pick of waves and the fat chicks.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Oh boy
> 
> Snow SUP: the new "surfer's paradise"? | GrindTV.com


:facepalm1: -meh- Looks like a _lame_ version of "NoBoarding!"
Noboarding->-SnoSUPing.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Fielding said:


> Ridinbend: there are very clear rules as to who owns a wave in an all surfers equal lineup. Contest rules give it to the surfer nearest the peak. But real life isn't like that. In a lineup waves are like rare opportunities. You take them or you give them. They're precious. You make sure no good waves are wasted. Everybody out there knows the score. Nobody wants to see some summer weekender bro on a sup or a sponge wasting a nice wave. Those guys get whatever's left over. That's just the truth. In a lineup you get the waves you deserve. Sups and sponges get last pick of waves and the fat chicks.


Thanks for the tutorial, but 22 years of surfing lowers and uppers taught me who gets waves. I do. I don't care if the paddle boarders are out there because if I paddle for a wave I'm riding it. They don't bother me.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Fielding said:


> Ha ha Zacapap you make Cs in community college and SUP on a bay river tributary but front like u surf! Deeznuts, bitchboy. Why don't you go look up tributary.


Hahaha you can't surf on a branch of the bay there are no waves. Good try tho. next time do a little more google research.



chomps1211 said:


> :facepalm1: -meh- Looks like a _lame_ version of "NoBoarding!"
> Noboarding->-SnoSUPing.


Why is this even a thing?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> It *is* noboarding - which happens to be pretty awesome.
> 
> A more apt comparison would be:
> Snowboarding -> Wakeboarding
> Noboarding -> Surfing​



Na, noboarding is more like the wake skate of wakeboarding, or surfing a wide twiny fish in big surf without a leash. A lot less aggressive riding and more of a purist "soul carving" movement. I love all the variations of riding, to each their own.


----------



## Katehill (Jan 15, 2015)

Surfing. You're standing on an unstable surface, you have to propel yourself not only out to the wave but also you must match your speed with the wave to catch it. Gravity does most of the work in snowboarding.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Opunui said:


> Neni, Being from Hawaii and still living here in Hawaii it is a great core workout.


I got the SUP board delivered yesterday :jumping1: (gosh, that thing is huge... I'm bit suspicious that the guy who chose that board for me didn't do a good job... seems bit big for me, but well... feels somehow familiar :laugh:; and of course, with my luck for new boards, I got it delivered with a "core shot" nick , well... duct taped it till I find out how to properly repair something like that. Anyway.)

Took it out for a ride yesterday and you're right; this will be brilliant not only for the core but also for my useless weak arms and shoulder muscles, and I felt how it relaxed the tension built up by working all day at a computer in a unhealthy cripple position. Felt awesome!

This solves a long lasting problem for me as weak upper core/shoulders always caused problems; PT condemned me to work out in a gym, which I don’t :blahblah:; I'm an outdoor person, I love to sweat n work out if it's outdoor, but I'm the laziest most unreliable client if it comes to exercises indoors :embarrased1:. Gonna spend a lot of time on the lake instead. Perfect :happy:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

neni said:


> I got the SUP board delivered yesterday :jumping1: (gosh, that thing is huge... I'm bit suspicious that the guy who chose that board for me didn't do a good job... seems bit big for me, but well... feels somehow familiar :laugh:; and of course, with my luck for new boards, I got it delivered with a "core shot" nick , well... duct taped it till I find out how to properly repair something like that. Anyway.)
> 
> Took it out for a ride yesterday and you're right; this will be brilliant not only for the core but also for my useless weak arms and shoulder muscles, and I felt how it relaxed the tension built up by working all day at a computer in a unhealthy cripple position. Felt awesome!
> 
> This solves a long lasting problem for me as weak upper core/shoulders always caused problems; PT condemned me to work out in a gym, which I don’t :blahblah:; I'm an outdoor person, I love to sweat n work out if it's outdoor, but I'm the laziest most unreliable client if it comes to exercises indoors :embarrased1:. Gonna spend a lot of time on the lake instead. Perfect :happy:



FCS All Tech Instant Repair Putty - REI.com

http://www.amazon.com/Solarez-Epoxy-Resin-Surfboard-Repair/dp/B00WGO8WVW

Both FCS and solarez products are good surf/sup board repair


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Both FCS and solarez products are good surf/sup board repair


Perfect, thanks! Found the solarez here.


----------



## Katehill (Jan 15, 2015)

*Snowboarding*

Skateboarding is the best. Not because I think it is the most fun – although for some people it is – but because it is accessible, even if you only dabble in it you can feel part of something.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Reading some of the posts on here has scared me from surfing a bit (was considering taking it up this summer). So many rules so much anger and rage. 

Might go with Skateboarding instead.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

tokyo_dom said:


> Reading some of the posts on here has scared me from surfing a bit (was considering taking it up this summer). So many rules so much anger and rage.
> 
> Might go with Skateboarding instead.


There's really nothing to be scared of. There's too many beaches that cater to beginner and intermediate to not try. Wherever you go just ask people where the best waves for learning are. Surfers by nature are mellow people, just show respect and ask where the best place is and people will be super cool. Agro east coast kooks are few and far between.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I can just see myself accidentally dropping in on a wave not realising someone else already had it... I wonder if Japanese surfers are mellow too...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

tokyo_dom said:


> I can just see myself accidentally dropping in on a wave not realising someone else already had it... I wonder if Japanese surfers are mellow too...


No reason to be scared


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Katehill said:


> Skateboarding is the best. Not because I think it is the most fun – although for some people it is – but because it is accessible, even if you only dabble in it you can feel part of something.


This is for you then


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> I got the SUP board delivered yesterday ...


have fun with it !!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

deagol said:


> have fun with it !!


Thanks! It's ridiculous that we haven't gotten them way earlier. Live at a small but long drawn lake next to a preserved area, and have never seen it; around the next bend :laugh:. It's awesome to paddle along the shore of tgat gem and being only surrounded by sounds of singing birds, waterfalls and the silent sound of the paddles, no artificial noise at all - very relaxing, love it.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I just got back from ten days in Cocoa Beach. Not the time of year for big surf, but had a few fun days and good conditions. Then the wind turned onshore and just mushed everything out. It was great to be back on the water after such a miserably cold winter!


----------

